
Fault Tolerance - comic strip - "It's not a database" - pclark
http://browsertoolkit.com/fault-tolerance.png
======
eldenbishop
This explains more about the relational vs xxx debate within corporations than
any of the white papers, conferences or debates I have ever read. Forget
relational theory, toss your CAP theorems, no one cares about paxos; This is
the real reason relational is king.

~~~
eru
I don't get it. Do you mean SQL queries?

------
eru
Copy-and-past comics are a pain to look at.

